# Cockapoo coat



## garrob (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello, My 8month old is starting to leave little bundles of fluff off her coat lying around the floor and we are also finding some hairs!!!, she is needing a haircut(her first one) will her coat change after a cut? she has a loose curly coat and will the fluff stop?. Many Thanks


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I posted about Poppy doing this a few weeks ago, I think it's the adult coat coming through. If the groomer uses clippers it does somehow make the hair grow back a bit thicker and curlier for some reason. But her coat will change now anyway so que sera! There are plenty of knowledgeable people who I'm sure will reply and DB1 is a groomer


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello adult coat and matts


----------

